# my key wont open the door maually...........advice please



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

I think the battery might need replacing in the keyfob but the key would not open the drivers door manually. I eventually managed to persuade the passenger side door to open manually but this then set the alarm off. Got to work (late) and the door did lock maually but still could not unlock it by either pressing the button or trying the key manually in the lock. Will replacing the battery in the keyfob solve this? Was surprised the key would not work manually - is this normal?....................Many thanks in advance..........


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Update!..........replaced the battery in the remote yesterday and all was fine, then this morning.....................  not working! My key and spare wont work either remotely or manually. Have phoned Audi and they cant understand why the key wont work manually.

Has anybody got any advice please........................


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

have the keys ever worked? I can see any reson why they mechanically will not fit :?

maybe the locks have been changed in the past?


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes the keys have always worked - I have had the car six months and no problems. I just assumed the battery in the fob needed replacing.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

was said:


> have the keys ever worked? I can see any reson why they mechanically will not fit :?
> 
> maybe the locks have been changed in the past?


The key does fit the lock and turns the mechanism - but it wont unlock either door. The red LED's still flashing.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sounds like a faulty door lock mechanism :?


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

was said:


> sounds like a faulty door lock mechanism :?


Just spoke with my local Audi dealer and they dont know what it could be and that I need to somehow get the car to them.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

can you open the boot with the key fob? if not then your key fob is either not transmitting or the TT is not receiving/processing the signals

if you can get into the car, I would try a battery disconnect for 3 minutes to allow all the systems to reset - make sure you have your radio code at hand :!:


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

was said:


> can you open the boot with the key fob? if not then your key fob is either not transmitting or the TT is not receiving/processing the signals
> 
> if you can get into the car, I would try a battery disconnect for 3 minutes to allow all the systems to reset - make sure you have your radio code at hand :!:


No the key fob wont open the boot either. I just dont understand why either key wont work manually. I am at work now and my beloved TT is stuck in my garage at home leaving me here stewing. If I can gain entry to my TT this evening I shall try the battery disconnect, thanks for the radio code tip - I probably wouldnt have given that a second thought.

Its my birthday today also !


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I guess you dont have a spare key fob?


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

was said:


> Happy Birthday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I guess you dont have a spare key fob?


Thank you.................and yes I do have a spare key fob but thats not working either 

Just phoned an auto electrician and they have a gadget which can test the key to see if its sending out a signal. Audi werent much help and just advised me to get the car to them and they cant look at it for 10 days as they are so busy - rather difficult to get the car 20 miles when I cant even unlock it.

Might have to resort to breaking into my own car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you tried the key reset ? I think its press open ,turn the key in the lock and hold it for two seconds then press open again?


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Have you tried the key reset ? I think its press open ,turn the key in the lock and hold it for two seconds then press open again?


Thanks for the tip - I will try this when I get home from work this evening. The key worked fine yesterday after I had fitted the new battery........but will definitely try this.

Cheers for the tip


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Johnny,

Just looked in my TT manual and it says:-

Re-synchronising the remote control.

- Press one of the buttons on the remote control.
- Insert the key in the door lock and either unlock or lock the vehicle once.
The re-synchronisation process should not take more than 30 seconds.

It does not say if you should hold the key in either position for 30 seconds or wait at least 30 seconds before doing anything else (i.e. to give it time to re-synchronise) after you have either unlocked or locked the vehicle.
If the first one doesn`t work try it by holding the key in the lock position for 30 secs.

Best of luck.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

rogerman said:


> Hi, Johnny,
> 
> Just looked in my TT manual and it says:-
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice there - I cant wait to get home and see if this works but I am not getting my hopes up too high just yet.........


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Just to let forum members know that Johnny PM`d me to say that it worked and it saved him a trip to his dealer.

Glad to have been of help and I thanked him for his reply.


----------



## 8850 (Apr 3, 2005)

If the keys mechanically operate the lock mechanism, but it does not open the door, then there is a possibility that the rod connecting the key lock mechanism to the door strike/locking mechanism, has either been removed (as an anti-theft solution) or the rod is no longer connecting the two parts. The only way to check this is to pull the lock. Please see the service manual for instructions.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

8850 said:


> If the keys mechanically operate the lock mechanism, but it does not open the door, then there is a possibility that the rod connecting the key lock mechanism to the door strike/locking mechanism, has either been removed (as an anti-theft solution) or the rod is no longer connecting the two parts. The only way to check this is to pull the lock. Please see the service manual for instructions.


All sorted thanks - all it needed was a simple key reprogramme taking 30 seconds.......................


----------

